
Algenol – First to Sell Algae-Based Fuel in Florida - rags_123
http://wgcu.org/post/local-company-first-sell-algae-based-fuel-florida
======
rags_123
A Fort Myers company is putting its environmentally-friendly fuel on the
market for Floridians. Algenol Biofuels is first to patent ethanol made from
algae. It’s been developing this product for nine years.

Algenol’s fuel leaves 69 percent less of a carbon footprint than regular
gasoline. It’s also cheaper-- at $1.30 per gallon. The company heats up carbon
dioxide-filled algae, using sunlight. And through photosynthesis, it converts
that carbon into the four most important fuels: ethanol, gasoline, jet fuel
and diesel. The only bi-product of this is freshwater.

“We have a really advanced technology that could make a very, very big
difference in climate change and carbon emissions," said Paul Woods, founder
of Algenol Biofuels.

He’s recently partnered with Protec Fuel, another Florida-based company, to
commercially distribute his products around the state. Woods said Algenol will
open its first commercial facility in Central Florida between the end of next
year and early 2017. He also plans to announce international partnerships in
China, India and the Middle-east.

